

Is it possible to get into YC as a sole founder? - codeme

How can I increase my chance as a sole founder? And most importantly why is this bias against sole founders?
======
pdog
_> Is it possible to get into YC as a sole founder?_

Yes, in the sense that they've accepted single founders before.

 _> How can I increase my chance as a sole founder?_

Find a co-founder ;)

 _> Why is there this bias against sole founders?_

Because they have the data to back up the assertion that multiple founders
makes a startup more likely to succeed.

~~~
codeme
I know:)

I prefer to be sole founder as I had bad experiences from previous gigs.

Is there any other attribute (like strong IP and customer demand) that can
compensate for not having a co-founder? What else?

~~~
argonaut
What do you mean by "compensate"? Having a co-founder will always boost your
chances vs. being a single founder, no matter what.

But obviously single founders do get into YC because they're strong in other
areas.

------
sand_9999
We are in the same boat. I am 30+ techie & marketing person. Most of my school
friends are happily married and are busy with their jobs in large
corporations. I am kindof a misfit when it comes to living a "normal" life of
9-5 job. I have tried 4 times to start new company...and failed all 4 times.
Left the job last year and started another company. It was moderately
successful (Ramen profitable). But I know its limits..it will not be more than
Ramen successful. Now I am trying to start another company. But I know that I
can not pull this project off by myself. I need a team. And its so darn hard
to build a team. Went to meetups, startup weekends, hackathons etc etc. No
luck. I even tried elance and odesk. They are not very useful for startups
anyway. How do people find partners to build a company?

